# Lights up but doesn't move. Help



## Robdog289 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a spare american flyer 283. It lights up but doesn't move. Attached is a pic of the tender when i took it apart i see that it looks like some copper is missing??? What do i need to fix it?










2011 s4


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like there might be a hole in the top finger as you're looking at the picture. If that's so there could possibly be power to the light but no movement in the loco. Suggest rebuild of the E-unit, cleaning the armature, new upper and lower finders and checking wiring. Good luck, welcome to the forum and keep us updated. I'm sure some of the other S scale guru's will chime in before long.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Does the e-unit cycle?? Start with the e-unit. It sounds like you're getting power from the trucks. I would pull the e-unit apart, new fingers, top and bottom, remove the drum and clean and polish it. Check your wiring going to the motor. For the motor I would suggest new brushes, new brush springs, and reface the armature, cleaning out the slots in the armature face when done. Lub the linkages, and add some grease to the pan, all very sparingly.....If the brushes and springs are ok, it should run.. I would replace the fingers though.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would first be sure the locking lever in the reverse unit is not locked to prevent the drum from rotating. Judging from the photo, it appears to be in neutral so if the lever is locked, it may just sit and hum with the light on and no movement. If in fact, the lever is not locked, then the above suggestions would apply. If you need further help with the servicing, write to us again and we will be glad to "talk" you through it.


----------



## Robdog289 (Dec 9, 2013)

The thing is I put it on the tracks after sitting in storage for about 20 years to see if it ran. I went about once around the tracks then stopped. I didnt clean the contact wheels or the tracks either beforehand. I did clean everything real good but still no movement. I have another 283 that runs fine on the tracks so i know it isnt my transformer or a short in the tracks

I am pretty good with my hands I just dont know what each part is namewise to clean or replace them. Are there any decent exploded views available? I am new to the train hobby. I also do 1/8 rc cars so tearing things apart and putting together is not new to me. 




2011 s4


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Robdog289 said:


> The thing is I put it on the tracks after sitting in storage for about 20 years to see if it ran. I went about once around the tracks then stopped. I didnt clean the contact wheels or the tracks either beforehand. I did clean everything real good but still no movement. I have another 283 that runs fine on the tracks so i know it isnt my transformer or a short in the tracks
> 
> I am pretty good with my hands I just dont know what each part is namewise to clean or replace them. Are there any decent exploded views available? I am new to the train hobby. I also do 1/8 rc cars so tearing things apart and putting together is not new to me.
> 
> ...


There should be plenty of diagrams here on the site. Or you can visit PortLines Hobby Supply. Doug will have everything you need, including diagrams.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here you go....

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/283_1

The next 3 pages after this one shwo an exploded view and part number listing.


----------



## Robdog289 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you!


2011 s4


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here you go....
> 
> http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/283_1
> 
> The next 3 pages after this one shwo an exploded view and part number listing.


You're a good man, Charlie Brown!!!I nominate Don as Santa's #1 helper!!!


----------



## Robdog289 (Dec 9, 2013)

E-unit also called Remote control unit?? is that correct??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Robdog289 said:


> E-unit also called Remote control unit?? is that correct??



Yes.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There are those who would look down on us Flyer guys for using the term "E-Unit" as that is terminology reserved for Lionel -- you know, those 3-rail trains. I usually call it the reverse unit. Whatever term is used, we all understand what is meant by it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was going to comment further about the use of the term E-Unit by the S folks, but refrained myself from doing so.


----------

